# Layout Ridealong



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

Take a ride around my layout with me. Five different camera angles, so it never gets boring. Even some Picture-In-Picture!


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Rockcity said:


> Take a ride around my layout with me. Five different camera angles, so it never gets boring. Even some Picture-In-Picture!


Very Nice! Thank you


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Very nice. How did you video this ie camera on car ahead of loco, or loco with built in camera, or?
Must have an understanding spouse "you want to punch holes in the (blank) walls!! Again??"


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very well done! Changing the camera angles maintains more interest than the straight ahead typical ride along.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, I agree with all the above. Your broadleaf trees are very real-looking.


----------



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

Homeless by Choice said:


> Very Nice! Thank you


My pleasure!


----------



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

rrman987 said:


> Very nice. How did you video this ie camera on car ahead of loco, or loco with built in camera, or?
> Must have an understanding spouse "you want to punch holes in the (blank) walls!! Again??"


Thanks! I put an action cam on a flatbed car, pushed with loco for forward facing, left, and right. Pulled the car for rear facing. Shot other footage with my phone as it went by. Then LOTS of editing. Fun though. My wife passed several years ago. I’m sure she would approve!


----------



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

Gramps said:


> Very well done! Changing the camera angles maintains more interest than the straight ahead typical ride along.


Thank you! Hard to keep track of it all when editing LOL


----------



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

Fire21 said:


> Yeah, I agree with all the above. Your broadleaf trees are very real-looking.


Thanks!


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Rockcity said:


> My wife passed several years ago. I’m sure she would approve!


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

